# Top Chef



## SuperMishe (Mar 12, 2008)

Is anyone else into Top Chef?

I Love this show - it combines my two favorites - reality tv and food!

Let's dish - what do you think so far??


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 12, 2008)

My favorite reality show on TV. So far, I like this "Andrew" guy, he swears a lot. I also like the New Zealand guy.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2008)

I love Top Chef too I have watched every season. I don't have any favorite contestants yet but heres a question for you all, What do you think about the fact that two of the contenders are a romantic couple? Do you think this will matter to the fairness of the competition or possibly increase the drama factor? My opinion is it might be a factor if they get separated into teams for a challenge and the couple is on separate teams, I can see someone questioning if they are sharing info. I also thought about it and decided in a way this is unfair because if either of them win the other wins as well so they have better odds of getting the prize money. Oh well what do you all think?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 13, 2008)

I love Top Chef also. I thought that there was alot more cursing than usual. It really annoys me because I hate the *bleep* bleeping sound.

That one dude who cursed alot totally thinks he is the best one. I like the Italian girl who made the homemade pasta, so far.

As far as the couple, I don't know yet if it will be an advantage to the competition or a disadvantage to their relationship.

As always, I love Anthony Bourdain's comments, the Simon Cowell of the food world.

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, I can already tell you that the couple will be a cause for "Drama" for the series. Them going against each other, them helping each other out, lesbian dream sequences. It'll be something new to the series that has never happened before, that I can remember anyway. I'm still going to have to say that Season 2 is my all time favorite season.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am starting to get into it because it's in my city! Oh the little things make me happy...lol

I think they all have great talent and it just speaks volumes about what kind of culinary experiences are available when dining in Chi-city. Can't wait to see how the season unfolds.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 13, 2008)

People posted! I was getting worried that I was the only TopCheffer out here! LOL!

I don't think the "couple" factor is very important because with Top Chef it always come down to the food. This is one show that I think stays pretty true to that - no excuses - just the food.

So far, I don't like the Hung wanna be (Hung was last season's winner, I think). 

I didn't like the guy who stole the deep dish pizza pan from the other guy. That wasn't fair!

I loved the guy from New Zealand - he'll be my new crush - I'm a sucker for those damn accents!

The one dish I really wanted to try was the Crab Cakes! Mmm! :eat2:

Can't wait for Hell's Kitchen too!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have any favorites yet. But, I agree with Mische, I can't stand the cocky guy, Dale.

I don't think the couple will have any advantage in this competition, there is not really any game play in this series because it's up to the judges who leaves, not the fellow contestants. If anything they may be at a disadvantage if tension between the two of them distracts them. At the very least there relationship be tested, because someone always ends up jealous of the other's success. Plus they fessed up from the get-go that they were a couple, which says to me they're there to cook and not mess with their fellow contestants' heads.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, now that I think about it, I do have a favorite. Stephanie, the one with the curly hair. She was so nervous her hands were shaking the whole first episode. You know she's there to cook, not because she wants to ham it up in front of a camera.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Actually, now that I think about it, I do have a favorite. Stephanie, the one with the curly hair. She was so nervous her hands were shaking the whole first episode. You know she's there to cook, not because she wants to ham it up in front of a camera.



She's the only Chicago chef on the show and I'm here to note her food IRL is amazing. She ran an astounding restaurant here called Scylla until recently. So far I'm rootin for her! *chicagobooster*


----------



## mossystate (Mar 14, 2008)

LOVE Top Chef.

Only saw bits and pieces of the first episode, so I really know no names. 

Dude who placed mashed taters as a souffle base..?..was that what I heard..and then he then plunked a tortilla on top..?..*L* Even I would know that is a..ummm..bad idea..heh.

So, I shall watch it if Bravo runs it again...

So happy TC is back.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 14, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> She's the only Chicago chef on the show and I'm here to note her food IRL is amazing. She ran an astounding restaurant here called Scylla until recently. So far I'm rootin for her! *chicagobooster*



Hmmm...I read there were at least 3 people that worked in Chicago restuarants...I think it was in Wednesday's Red Eye...???


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 14, 2008)

Love Top Chef.

Love Hell's Kitchen.

Ahh, spring has sprung.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 14, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Dude who placed mashed taters as a souffle base..?..was that what I heard..and then he then plunked a tortilla on top..?..*L* Even I would know that is a..ummm..bad idea..heh.



Umm - is it wrong to say I would have tried it? LOL! Mashed taters, eggs, tortillas.. yeah - I'd eat it... LOL...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 15, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Hmmm...I read there were at least 3 people that worked in Chicago restuarants...I think it was in Wednesday's Red Eye...???



Ooooo yer right, Tribune says 2 folks. GOt that wrong. Very exciting! (*2* women!)


----------



## phatkhat (Mar 15, 2008)

I love Top Chef! My wife and I watch it (and just about every other reality food show) religiously. I love that swearing dude tons too, just because he's bat sh1t crazy! Speaking of batsh1t crazy. What's up with the overly cocky Asian dudes. Nothing to dis Asians at all, just saying that last season the cockiest guy by far was Hung and now this season the cockiest is another Asian guy.

Check out Bravos website. They have a Top Chef Suduko game... WTF? 

http://www.bravotv.com/Top_Chef/season/4/games/sudoku/index.php


----------



## ~da rev~ (Mar 19, 2008)

Excited for tonights episode!


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2008)

*watching tonights episode*

I really like the New Zealand guy. 

Maybe its the dreamy accent. :batting:

I love this show, but I don't ever think I could be a judge. Some of this food, I'm not so sure I'd enjoy...even if it was cooked beautifully.

*just heard Andrew make the lion noise*

Okay...I want to not like this guy, but he keeps doing things that make me laugh, hehe.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

I still don't know all of their names yet so excuse me for having to generally refer to people. I really do not like the Asian guy. He is so arrogant and I knew he was going to suck in the team challenges and he did. It was his decision to put that cheese on the mushrooms and he didn't taste them either before they were presented so I felt he was also partially responsible His whole attitude just bugs me.
I agree there is something about the guy that won last night that rubs me wrong, I think its his cussing constantly when it isn't really necessary, but he is funny too and that was creative of him to come up with the glacier idea.
Other than that all I can say is I'm not a fan of all the chemical processes gastro molecular whatever that last nights guest judge is renown for, and one of the contestants is always running to his locker to grab his chemicals and gadgets to create. I realize its probably the wave of the future so thats why they focus on it, but it looks like a science experiment to me and not something I'd want to eat. What did everyone else think of last nights show?


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm actually watching now (God bless the DVR!) LOL!

I thought both the quick fire challenge and the zoo challenge were really original and interesting. I liked the 5 ingredients thing because I am all about fast and easy (just like me! LOL!! NOT {ok.. maybe sometimes! tee hee} ). But how could you NOT count to five? That one guy that was DQ'd because he used Balsamic? Duh! And I love the Kiwi guy (sigh... that accent...) but he annoyed me with the rushing! One guy had time to stop and watch some entertainment, so chill out, kiwi guy! Sheesh! The thought of ANY food fixed with the "essence" of eucalyptus makes me gag. And then it looked like he was going to cry when the guest judge said he didn't like it! LOL!

The zoo thing was cool. I liked the honeycomb idea and loved the penguin/fish idea. The guy that did the glacier thing - Andrew - MOG, can he please take a valium or something - damn - calm down dude! Oh - he wins! Haha!

Dale, the Asian guy is a jerk... a Hung wanna be! And HE added the cheese to the 'shrooms so it should be his fault. But I think the bellini maker is gonna go... Yep!! Bye Bye Valerie!!

I love reality TV!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 26, 2008)

Well?? Did anyone watch? Which foods at the block party would YOU have liked? I thought it was funny that the losing team was so flabbergasted that they lost!


----------



## troubadours (Mar 26, 2008)

top chef is like my new favorite show (i only ever watch bravo these days). i must admit, although i know i would never eat half that stuff..the way it's all put together on the plate makes me really want to try it. o.o


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone who has ever eaten frozen corndogs that have been microwaved doesn't mind a little bit of soggy. =( They looked delicious!

Mark is dreamy. The accent is meeeereeeeoww


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 27, 2008)

Not for nothing, but how does one screw up pasta salad? I mean, really now. I don't care if you want to make something or not, you are putting your name on it, so it should be as good as you can make it.

I would definitely eat the desserts and I would have tried the mac and cheese even if it did look like a brick. I just have a cheese addiction and would need to decide for myself if it was edible or not.

And as far as psycho Andrew at the judges table. He seemed to be channeling a bit of Jack during his rant, "you are gonna need security to drag me out of here, THIS IS MY HOUSE!". And the look on Ted's face was so funny. You just know he was thinking, and then security will be walking me to my ride.

I like the show better after they have started weeding some of the people out. It gets much better when they are down to ten or eight people. 

OH well, can't wait till next Weds. nite.


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 29, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Mark is dreamy. The accent is meeeereeeeoww



Back off sista!! I claimed him first!!! LOL!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 29, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> Back off sista!! I claimed him first!!! LOL!



Hisssssssssssssssssss

fitfitfit


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 1, 2008)

I just watched the block party episode again because I think I was only half paying attention the first time. I would have eaten lots of the food served. I personally don't like corn dogs so I would not be a good judge of what makes a good one from a bad one, they are all bad to me. I do think if the guy who made them Eric I think is his name, if he had lots of experience with them like he said he does, he should have thought of a way to keep them crispy. Everyone knows if you put a lid on hot fried food the steam that builds up will make the food soggy. I don't know about that Mac n cheese, the way she kept pouring cream over it to loosen it up she probably made it colder, and that couldn't have been good. I would have liked to try the drink if the lavender wasn't in it that sounds too perfumey to me ick. The fruit dessert looked good too. 
I don't know about y'all but I am already sick of Andrew. His whole rant at the judges about "This is my house" "You will have to call security to get me out" I would have called his bluff and booted his butt out, this is Top Chef not WWF ugh he bugs me.I agree I think the show is always better when some of these jokers are weeded out and there are only 8 or 10 left.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 1, 2008)

I think its a good season so far, that Stephanie girl has impressed me. Two wins out of three so far? Outstanding, considering her nerves in the beginning of the season. That dessert she made looked DELICIOUS

can you believe the mouth some of the contestants have this year? watching the block party episode, those guys went crazy. I remember the 1st season, no one dared to back talk the judges, lest Tom Cholicchio use his bald powers to finish them on the spot.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 3, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I think its a good season so far, that Stephanie girl has impressed me. Two wins out of three so far? Outstanding, considering her nerves in the beginning of the season. That dessert she made looked DELICIOUS
> 
> can you believe the mouth some of the contestants have this year? watching the block party episode, those guys went crazy. I remember the 1st season, no one dared to back talk the judges, lest Tom Cholicchio use his bald powers to finish them on the spot.



I'd let Tom use his "bald powers" on me anytime.

I think I've developed a little crush on him.


----------



## cnk2cav (Apr 3, 2008)

I get way too jittery watching mr. adhd. 

And I loved how Mr. New Zealand says 'oh everyone's seen A Christmas Story' even though he had no clue what his partner was talking about


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2008)

I watched last nights show. I still can't stand Andrew though he was a bit less offensive last night. He is so off the wall wanting to serve dinner as Oompaloompas? I have to agree some of the contestants did not match their food to their chosen movies as well as some others did, but I think its a shame that some people were penalized even though their food was good. I'm sorry but I am weary of Mr. faux hawk Richard and all his chemicals and potions and contraptions. I just don't relate to that style of cooking, but I do realize this is the wave of the future so thats why its highlighted. The previews for next week looked good too, it looks like tempers will flare and some will really get into it with each other, can't wait. what did you all think of last nights show?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay, am I the only one irritated by the decision to kick off someone from the asparagus team over someone from the Polish sausage team? So they thought the asparagus was not front and center, but at least they used it at all. The decision to not use polish sausage at all should have meant automatic disqualification.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Okay, am I the only one irritated by the decision to kick off someone from the asparagus team over someone from the Polish sausage team? So they thought the asparagus was not front and center, but at least they used it at all. The decision to not use polish sausage at all should have meant automatic disqualification.



Nope I totally agree with you.Wtf they were supposed to make drunken polish sausage and they made fish?:huh: One of those two should have gone home, and it wouldn't have hurt my feelings either because they were both egotistical hags. I know he may be the front runner at this point but I really don't like Richard and I hope someone else wins.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 24, 2008)

I know, I thought the same thing. They didn't even use the freakin ingredient. And HOW RUDE, they drank a shot in front of them and then said "none for you". I would have kicked one of them out just for that.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I know, I thought the same thing. They didn't even use the freakin ingredient. And HOW RUDE, they drank a shot in front of them and then said "none for you". I would have kicked one of them out just for that.



Oh Yeah I forgot about that drinking the shot thing. I really think both of those girls in that team were difficult and rude, I'm surprised they got along with each other. They needed to go.


----------



## cnk2cav (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree, either of them gone I would have preferred, though I am glad that Stephanie's still in.

Also, is Dale starting to grow on some of you? I'm starting to like him


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 24, 2008)

yup, yup. one of the sausage girls shoulda been gone.

and yeah, I like Dale too!


----------



## lypeaches (Apr 25, 2008)

You know, I'm going to have to disagree on this one...since it is a cooking competition. They said that the chorizo dish tasted better, and that the asparagus dish failed, so, I think they made the right decision. Frankly, I found Aspargus girl annoying too. But why, why, why would they not serve shots with the drunken sausage dish? That's a no-brainer. The only female I like in this season is Stephanie. I kind of like Richard, even though I don't go for flavored foam, myself, but it seems like he puts out some great dishes. Would have loved to try that tofu.

I keep trying to like Hell's Kitchen, there just isn't enough food content in it for me. It's mostly yelling and drama. I prefer Gordon Ramsay's "Kitchen Nightmares" much more.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 25, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Okay, am I the only one irritated by the decision to kick off someone from the asparagus team over someone from the Polish sausage team? So they thought the asparagus was not front and center, but at least they used it at all. The decision to not use polish sausage at all should have meant automatic disqualification.



I agree, i wanted one of the girls to go too, but i really like Antonia, so i wanted the other more dificult attitudy girl gone (Lisa?)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, I like Stephanie as well. I was so glad that she did not get sent home because she is by far, the best chick on the show. I also like Richard and am starting to like Dale. I like them both a lot better now that we have seen that they worked together well as a team. I do NOT like Spike and Andrew is a pain as well. However, for me, last week, they should have sent the Aussie home for putting the spoon in his mouth and then back in the pot. To tell you the truth, I do not care how good someone's food is, that is totally disgusting. The only person I want to share a spoon with is my husband.


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 25, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Yes, I like Stephanie as well. I was so glad that she did not get sent home because she is by far, the best chick on the show. I also like Richard and am starting to like Dale. I like them both a lot better now that we have seen that they worked together well as a team. I do NOT like Spike and Andrew is a pain as well. However, for me, last week, they should have sent the Aussie home for putting the spoon in his mouth and then back in the pot. To tell you the truth, I do not care how good someone's food is, that is totally disgusting. The only person I want to share a spoon with is my husband.





Poor Mark, he is not an Aussie...he is a Kiwi, they would hate that, lol....


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 25, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Poor Mark, he is not an Aussie...he is a Kiwi, they would hate that, lol....



Yeah, but he is still a dirty little spoon licker.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 25, 2008)

I thought for sure he was going home for that.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 27, 2008)

I wasn't really happy with who was kicked off last week. I was pretty sure it was the Kiwi.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 30, 2008)

Sorry to all the Mark fans, but, YEA!!, the dirty little spoon licker got kicked off! When he made his comment about wanting to open a restaurant one day, my husband said, yea, you still can, just hire a good chef. hehehe

Anyway, Antonia actually seemed human this week and now I don't dislike her. Besides, she taught me a new joke.

knock knock

who's there?

smell mop

smell mop who?

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe, that's funny! I know I am dorky!


----------



## Crystal (May 1, 2008)

I liked Mark...but ehh. I wasn't too sad that he left.

I like Stephanie. She's a great cook, she's nice, and she's cute, hehe.


----------



## MissToodles (May 1, 2008)

How the hell do you make a dinner for 4 on a $10 budget at Whole Foods? And able to buy meat on that budget? Their butcher dept. items are exactly the cheapest per pound. I smell slight fix...


----------



## sugar and spice (May 1, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> How the hell do you make a dinner for 4 on a $10 budget at Whole Foods? And able to buy meat on that budget? Their butcher dept. items are exactly the cheapest per pound. I smell slight fix...



I was thinking the same thing. I don't know about their store but no way could I feed a family of four that includes meat for ten bucks.
I was really not surprised it was Mark, his head has been on the chopping block a lot lately. I was sorry to see Stephanie do so poorly and it was nice to see a human side to Antonia. I am getting tired of Lisa and her bad attitude too she was barely civil during the judges table. I have to admit Dale is growing on me and Richard seemed nice this week too.


----------



## lypeaches (May 2, 2008)

Ok, did anyone else just love the sight of all those little kids in their chefs uniforms? Too cute. And when Tom asked that one little boy what he liked best about cooking, and he replied "I like eating the food!", I got a good chuckle. That Common Threads seems like a cool organization...we need more like that.


----------



## lypeaches (May 2, 2008)

I've never been to WholeFoods, but at least in my regular old A & P a $10 meal is doable. It's what I aim for the majority of the time actually. Now, I'm usually cooking for 2 adults, but I almost always get a dinner and a lunch...so it seems like that would be comparable to 2 adults and 2 kids. Granted, I don't get to eat necessarily what I want, the meals may not always be that much fun, but it can be done. Frankly, I think that the Food Network should expand this idea into a new show... especially now, I think, it could be a hit.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 5, 2008)

I'm new to the board, but I LOVE this show. I think Dale, Richard and Stephanie are the most talented, with Dale being my slight favorite. I might feel differently if I had to experience his arrogance in real life, but since he's in TV-Land, I'm OK with it. Andrew is my dark horse, but he's so chaotic it's hard to see him making it all the way to the finals without self-destructing.

I was sad to see Mark go (I've never met a Kiwi that wasn't solid person), but he seemed directionless in challenge after challenge. Time for him to leave (sorry ladies).

k.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 5, 2008)

PS:I agree, Whole Foods (at least in NYC) is very expensive, probably $7.99/lb of chicken breast. So I'm skeptical as well. It'd probably be bad PR for WholeFoods if viewers saw how little food $10 gets you there, so they fudged it.


----------



## SuperMishe (May 5, 2008)

I've never been to a Whole Foods, but just the name suggests "pricey". And the items they were buying were certainly not things you could get for under ten bucks. 

Now that my kiwi is gone (LOL), I'm rooting for Stephanie!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 6, 2008)

I like Stephanie a lot too, but I wonder if her nervousness will do her in? She seemed to be second guessing herself alot last week, as if nearly being eliminated had spooked her. Her dish was strange. I actually didn't mind the tomato/peanut combination conceptually(I usually throw a little fresh tomato in my peanut stews), but it's a tricky balance. And it's usually a heavy sauce, much too heavy to go with something as light as couscous. 

I suspect she'll rebound, but I'm nervous for her.


----------



## MLadyJ (May 7, 2008)

Like everone else I love the show. But what is with Lisa's nasty ass attitude?? It never seems to vary...I hate being around people who have no better handle on the english language..I guess the older I get the less tolerant I get about people's inability to articulate without using swearing.. i seem to be grumpy alot lately...sorry folks.


----------



## Crystal (May 7, 2008)

Bye-bye, Nikki.

*waves*

She seemed gracious. I liked her.


----------



## Paquito (May 7, 2008)

Peace out Nikki, lets face it: you were only there because alot of people made more screw ups than you. But you went out graciously, so good for you.

Dale vs. Spike, muy interesante

And did anyone else pick up on Lisa's vibe at panel? It was pretty much "My cake kicked ass, everyone else on my team can suck it, let me go to bed."


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 8, 2008)

I agreed with Nikki going home this week even though Dale topped his own record for being the whiniest jerk at the judge's panel.

Props to Richard for giving the prize to Stephanie, you can't get much more important than the bride's cake. I wasn't sure I liked him at first because he was all about the gadgets and chemicals in his cooking, but he's proved he can cook without them and that he is a team player.


----------



## Crystal (May 8, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> And did anyone else pick up on Lisa's vibe at panel? It was pretty much "My cake kicked ass, everyone else on my team can suck it, let me go to bed."




I sort of picked up on that, too.

But, they were so exhausted so, I wasn't too irked by it. Once you've been up that long, your brain starts really messing with you.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 8, 2008)

I agreed with the judges choice too. If she had the most experience with Italian food she should have stepped up and been more aggressive in guiding what they did. I was starting to warm up to Dale last week but this week he really made an ass of himself. He acted like a spoiled ill-tempered brat with an ego as big as that ugly ass monk fish they had to fillet.
I picked up on Lisa's attitude at judges table too, I found it pretty funny actually and at least she had the good sense to keep her mouth shut. I didn't care too much for Richard in the past but he has really started to grow on me. I think that was a classy thing to do when he shared his prize with Stephanie because she deserved it too.
I loved it when Spike called Dale on his BS and I found it fascinating how they hugged afterward and made up so quickly, I would have thought Dale would have still been pissed. Andrew was his usual hyper weird self, and he is starting to get a little bitter towards Richard I think he is the one intimidated as much as he claims he isn't.


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

Alright, what do we think of the boxed lunch episode? I think the judges made the right choice, Andrew made a dish that was too light and missed a whole grain, which did not follow the rules. However, I don't like the fact that they hammered Andrew for not using a whole grain when they chose Dale as the winner even though he used lettuce, which was against the rules since Spike already chose it. The producers aren't paying as much detail to the fine print as usual.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 15, 2008)

I didn't want Andrew to go, mainly because I laugh at his interviews.... but oh well.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> Alright, what do we think of the boxed lunch episode? I think the judges made the right choice, Andrew made a dish that was too light and missed a whole grain, which did not follow the rules. However, I don't like the fact that they hammered Andrew for not using a whole grain when they chose Dale as the winner even though he used lettuce, which was against the rules since Spike already chose it. The producers aren't paying as much detail to the fine print as usual.



I think he used cabbage, actually!


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think he used cabbage, actually!



See, that's where I was confused. A couple people said it was cabbage, but I thought he said it was lettuce when he was describing the dish to the officers and judges.
But who knows, I'm not a good listener


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 15, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> See, that's where I was confused. A couple people said it was cabbage, but I thought he said it was lettuce when he was describing the dish to the officers and judges.
> But who knows, I'm not a good listener



heh! It looked like lettuce but it was napa cabbage. I double checked on the top chef website - found the recipe!


----------



## SuperMishe (May 15, 2008)

I thought Spike was a jerk for choosing the items he did just so others couldn't and then he used them as "throw away" items... 

On to better things - I am SO excited!!! Got my Top Chef Cookbook in the mail today! I haven't had much chance to look thru it, but what I did browse looks great! Bios, quotes, recipes with pics and each recipe has a quote about the dish from one of the judges! Can't wait to see if I can actually make anything!! 

View attachment topchef.jpg


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> heh! It looked like lettuce but it was napa cabbage. I double checked on the top chef website - found the recipe!



Lol I just checked it too, I stand correct, but in my defense it resembles lettuce .

I must concede to your vaster knowledge of greenery :bow:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 16, 2008)

It cracked me up that Lisa called Andrew on the whole grain and not following the rules when she was the one that just decided not to cook polish sausage during Second City week, right? Stand up girl, that one :doh: She didn't really bug me so far in the competition, but that was low.

I guess overall that was a lame challenge. It should have been earlier on in the competition. We all know reheated, microwaved stuff just never tastes as good as fresh. Sad to make it this far then get eliminated for a boxed lunch.


----------



## cnk2cav (May 21, 2008)

Maybe I'm partial to Dale, but I can't believe Lisa slid through once again. Maybe next week...


----------



## Crystal (May 21, 2008)

I loved Spike's face at Judges' Table.

He was thinking, "I'm going to let these two argue while I stay for another week."



And I wasn't that sad that Dale left.


----------



## cnk2cav (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, Spike is getting pretty good at flying under the radar on those things. I wasn't so fond of Antonia at the beginning, but I'm really leaning towards her and Stephanie. Plus it's nice to see that some are able to do teamwork.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 22, 2008)

I was surprised but not disappointed that Dale got the boot. I really think Lisa has way overstayed her welcome. She has such a bad attitude and is so defensive at judges table, I really expected her to be the one to go. I also like Antonia better now than in the beginning but my choice to win would be Stephanie. Spike is pretty slick the way he slides under the radar and stays in there. My prediction for final 3 will be Stephanie, Richard and Spike. Lisa needs to go.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 22, 2008)

Where is the petition that needs to be signed to get rid of Lisa? That girl needs to go. Her food sucks and so does her attitude. I thought for sure they were going to give her the boot, esp. when she came back into the room with that bad body language.

I want final three to be the A Team, Stephanie, Richard and Antonia. I have liked Stephanie and Richard from the start and Antonia has grown on me as well. Spike can make it to the final four and then, he needs to go to.

Oh please I hope Lisa gets the boot next week.

And once again, I love me some Tony Bourdain. I would love to eat a meal with him (of course, one that was made with normal food stuff).


----------



## Crystal (May 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think it'll be Stephanie, Richard, and Antonia.

Though, I was surprised that Dale left. Even though he's an ass, he's won a nice share of challenges. I'm thinking Tom will come back and say "Dale was sent home??"


----------



## SuperMishe (May 22, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, I think it'll be Stephanie, Richard, and Antonia.
> 
> Though, I was surprised that Dale left. Even though he's an ass, he's won a nice share of challenges. I'm thinking Tom will come back and say "Dale was sent home??"



LOL! I agree, Tom _will_ be surprised! LOL! Sounds like we're all in agreement - Spike, Richard, Stephanie and Antonia for the final four. I'd like to see it come down to Steph and Antonia. I am SO done with Lisa - check please!!

I think the first dish I'm going to try from my Top Chef cookbook is Sara's "Eggs in a Hole" from the quickfire challenge - "Make Padma Breakfast". I'll let you know how it goes! LOL!


----------



## SocialbFly (May 22, 2008)

i just want Lisa gone, i dont like her attitude at all, although, Dale, what was up with him, holy cow


----------



## Paquito (May 22, 2008)

I think it'll ultimately come down to Richard and Stephanie, Antonia will make it to the finals and its a toss up between Lisa and Spike. She has a bad attitude, but has he actually done anything worthy of being in the finals?


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 23, 2008)

Dale has a bad attitude most of the time, but was a very good chef.

Lisa has a bad attitude nearly constantly, and is a poor chef. I can't remember a single thing she's done that anyone thought was exceptional (other than herself). I can't believe she's still around, after putting out horrible dishes two weeks in a row. 

Oh well, it's going to be Stephanie and Richard. I agree that Antonia is much more likable recently. Maybe it's because she hasn't been paired up with Lisa in a while...


----------



## Crystal (May 28, 2008)

SPOILER:

Well, then...I wasn't really expecting Spike to not make it at the beginning of the show, but at the end...I have to confess, I was sort of rooting for Lisa. I haven't exactly hated her like some others, but she's definitely not a pleasant person. I think part of me just wanted three women at the end. 

I'm rooting for Stephanie. I really like her personality and her food always looks amazing.


----------



## cnk2cav (May 28, 2008)

Ugh, they should have tossed them both out, but I'm hoping for a Stephanie victory.


----------



## jamie (May 29, 2008)

cnk2cav said:


> Ugh, they should have tossed them both out, but I'm hoping for a Stephanie victory.



I was hoping that it would be a two-fer as well. I don't know what it is about her, but the whole, "someone sabotaged me" thing on the show before this last one drove me insane. I loved that they said - well even if the rice was good the rest of it sucked.

Seems like she is always just missing the mark.

I want to see Richard, Antonia and Stephanie duke it out, they have always been my favorite 3 anyhow. I am torn between each of them, although right this second, I think I am an Anotnia girl.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 29, 2008)

I wanted Lisa to get the boot last night mainly because of her attitude through out the show and that glazed over defensive face she is always making at judges table. I expected spike to go before the final three though so his exit was ok with me too, he was just a little too cocky and arrogant for his own good. He really stepped in it when he made that smart ass comment to the Guest chef judge and owner of the restaurant their challenge was held in. I am glad Stephanie won last night and it was funny to see Richards face when she won. I am now hoping the final three will be Stephanie, Antonia and Richard, with one of the women winning, preferably Stephanie, but its long over due for a woman to be Top Chef.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 29, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I wanted Lisa to get the boot last night mainly because of her attitude through out the show and that glazed over defensive face she is always making at judges table. I expected spike to go before the final three though so his exit was ok with me too, he was just a little too cocky and arrogant for his own good. He really stepped in it when he made that smart ass comment to the Guest chef judge and owner of the restaurant their challenge was held in. I am glad Stephanie won last night and it was funny to see Richards face when she won. I am now hoping the final three will be Stephanie, Antonia and Richard, with one of the women winning, preferably Stephanie, but its long over due for a woman to be Top Chef.



EXACTLY what she said! Did you read my mind? Oh, and one thing, thank goodness Lisa at least did one thing right, before the final challenge that will air next week.



Cut that greasy, ugly mop on her head.


----------



## Crystal (May 29, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> EXACTLY what she said! Did you read my mind? Oh, and one thing, thank goodness Lisa at least did one thing right, before the final challenge that will air next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut that greasy, ugly mop on her head.





Hahaha. I thought the same thing. Her hair looked MUCH better in the next episode.

Not that that makes me like her now or anything.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (May 29, 2008)

This last episode was a perfect snapshot of the strengths and weaknesses of the remaining 4. Richard is brilliant and creative, but he doesn't know when to simplify things, and sometimes screws up bigtime. Antonia cooks beautifully, and rarely misses, but she rarely offers something truly unique. Stephanie is the most well rounded, and has to be considered the favorite.

Lisa....is Lisa.

Spike deserved to go. He tried to use gamesmanship one time too many, when he should have just focused on cooking.Couldn't believe what he said to the judge.


----------



## SuperMishe (May 29, 2008)

I cannot believe that no one commented on PEANUT BUTTER MASHED POTATOES!!! LOL! Intruiging (sp?) and revolting at the same time!!!


----------



## lypeaches (May 31, 2008)

Gotta say, I would love to try those peanut butter potatoes! When I was a kid, I put peanut butter on everything!

I'm so hoping that Stephanie takes it......


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 5, 2008)

I cannot BELIEVE Antonia screwed this up! I was really hoping past performance would have come in to place when they were deciding, but oh well. 

I'd like to think there's no way she who must not be named could slide by again (91% sick of her lol)

But in happier news, how great that Stephanie and Dale were able to rebound from that mistake? I was very happy for them.

And while I still want Stephanie to win, I've come to enjoy Richard a lot more than in the beginning.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 5, 2008)

Aghhh...I know, I was so bummed to see her go. I only take solice in the fact that it is extremely unlikely that *she who shall not be named" will actually win this thing. Somehow that unpleasant personality has got to show up in the food, seems like. Here's to a Richard and Stephanie showdown!!! I'd be ok with either of them, but am rooting for Stephanie too.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh, I'll name her. Lisa needs to go. I shouted out so loud when they kicked out Antonia, that my husband ran in the room to find out what was wrong.

And how about when Lisa and Antonia come back from judges' table and tell Richard and Stephanie the news and they are all sad to see her go, and then say nothing to Lisa. She's all like, what, no congratulations, nothing. Gee Lisa, get the hint, you are a negative person and they don't like you (plus, reminder, 91% of the viewing audience).

OK, don't want to be negative so here is some positive, my two favorites are in the top two. YEA!!!! Either one can win and I will be happy, BUT, I would really LOVE LOVE LOVE it if Stephanie won. She seems like a great chef with a good personality and I am all for girl power!

Go Stephanie! Go Stephanie! Go Stephanie!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh geez, I totally forgot that congratulations thing. Why must she be a total bitch about it???


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 5, 2008)

I was amazed when they sent Antonia home instead of that grumbling, bad attitude having sour puss Lisa. I laughed out loud when 91% of the viewing audience agreed she needs to hit the bricks. Oh man I don't know how Stephanie and Richard didn't let her have it when she actually complained that they had not congratulated her. I'm sure they were still as stunned as I was that she had escaped being sent home yet again and were sorry to see Antonia go instead. Get a clue chick your a miserable person to be around and no one likes you.:doh:
I have to say I was happy to see Andrew rise to the occasion and help Lisa when he was forced to team with her, it was classy of him. I was also so happy Dale's mistake didn't sink Stephanie. I am really rooting for her to win, but I like Richard a lot more now too than I did in the beginning so either way as long as it isn't Sour Puss I'll be happy.


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 6, 2008)

Why Lisa is still around is befuddling. Is it possible that the judges are overcompensating for their dislike of her? Meaning that every time they consider eliminating her, they wonder if they're letting their personal feelings overshadow the quality of the food, and so they back of their original instinct? They've just had so many chances to eliminate her based on food, and there has got to be some reason why they haven't.


----------



## auntiemoo (Jun 6, 2008)

I think the reason Lisa is still there is for the drama factor. Richard and Stephanie are low key people - Lisa IS NOT! She will ratchet up the drama for the finale. Its really too bad because Antonia was a pretty strong competitor throughout and, even though she probably wouldn't have won, deserved the third position a lot more than Lisa.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 7, 2008)

Didn't the judges mention that, in the end, there were people lined up at Lisa's table, and not Antonia's? 

I really liked Antonia, but have to admit, her menu did not excite me at all, regardless of whether the peas were cooked or not.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 7, 2008)

MuleVariationsNYC said:


> Why Lisa is still around is befuddling. Is it possible that the judges are overcompensating for their dislike of her? Meaning that every time they consider eliminating her, they wonder if they're letting their personal feelings overshadow the quality of the food, and so they back of their original instinct? They've just had so many chances to eliminate her based on food, and there has got to be some reason why they haven't.



You're right, every show needs a villain!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> EXACTLY what she said! Did you read my mind? Oh, and one thing, thank goodness Lisa at least did one thing right, before the final challenge that will air next week.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut that greasy, ugly mop on her head.


LOL I'm with you on that one


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, I confess, I am totally psyched about the finale tonite. I am going to root for Stephanie for the win. I definitely want her to be named Top Chef. 


IF, Richard takes it, I will be ok with that because I like him as well, but, like her more.


Now, if Lisa wins, I am going to be MAJORLY ticked off. I DO NOT CARE how good her food may be at the finale (and I totally doubt that it will be that good, but), she does NOT deserve to be the winner.

OK, stepping off the soap box now. Anyone else looking forward to some good tv tonite?


----------



## Paquito (Jun 11, 2008)

Alright, so whos it gonna be that takes it, Richard or Stephanie? My vote is Stephanie, she's been extremely consistant and kicking ass this whole series. If Richard manages to win that would be alright, he definetely had talent.

Hmmmm, I feel like I'm forgeting someone.....can't be anyone too important...


----------



## saucywench (Jun 11, 2008)

There is no way that Lisa can win tonight, I don't care how good her dishes are. While eccentricities are tolerated, someone with that crappy of a personality overall just does not project good PR.

I guess we shall see, though.


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeaaaaaahhh Stephanie! Way to go girl!!!

Can't believe that Richard admitted to choking...that was wild. Great season!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 12, 2008)

Stephanie deserved to win. I'm happy, and they made the right choice. I was afraid they had completely lost the plot and were going to give it to Lisa, when they said they were going to base it "just on tonight's meal." Because you can argue her performance last night was close to the best. But she shouldn't be Top Chef because she didn't do a single thing that was creative or unique. She basic Asian dishes, and she cooked them well. Yay for her.

It's a shame Richard didn't perform like he could have - I think we was right on when he said he "choked." Oh, well. 

Can't wait for next season!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah...gotta admit, Lisa's soup had me drooling....


Richard DID choke, I was just surprised he admitted it!


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

As much as Lisa annoyed me, I'm glad the editors last night put together the finale show in a way that made Lisa seem likable. After her poor showing in the past two weeks' fan phone in poll, I felt bad for her, and I was actually pulling for her a little bit last night since I like underdogs. No one should be that hated, unless they're intentionally trying to be an ass, and I never got that Lisa was that mean and nasty, just insecure and overcompensating for it.

That being said, I'm glad Stephanie won. And I'll be an ass and say one of the reasons I'm glad she won is because she is a hottie.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm so happy Stephanie won, but I was definitely holding my breath there for a second, thinking by some crazy act, Lisa would win. Though I was a bit sad that Richard did so badly. Yay for the chubbie hottie. Oh, and I was also pleased to know that Lisa can, indeed, get along with someone.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Butch, I don't think that is being an ass at all, saying that Stephanie is a hottie. I think she is really cute physically and personality wise. 

I was so worried for a minute that they might actually choose Lisa. I actually pictured my post and it was this -Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Anyhoo - you get the point.

I wanted both soups last night and Steph's lamb. I love good lamb, love pistachios and love olive tapenade. Would have been win win.

Poor Richard, he was quite upset, but his good sense, cooking style and personality will get him through this.

I am soooooooooooooo happy for Stephanie! Yeah!!! 

Also, that was pretty cool that the other chefs were there to celebrate with them (the prior contestants).

Oh well, no more Top Chef till next season.


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm not much of a gourmand, so I figured saying I wanted someone to win because I thought they were hot would be in poor form in the foodie forum. Thanks for letting me know it was ok. 

I wanted Lisa's dessert-it looked so good, but I will never ever try bacon ice cream, no matter how tasty they say it is, Richard.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 12, 2008)

I was soo happy Stephanie won too. I was sweating it out there at the end too hoping it was not going to be Lisa. I know she did do a good job last night and some of her food did seem very tasty but her personality just turned me off. It can't be all editing she came off that way because she is that way. I was sorry Richard choked last night but he will do well from his exposure on this show I'm sure. It was so nice to finally see a woman win this contest and a seemingly very nice and slightly chubby one at that.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay for Stephanie! I've been rooting for her since episode 1 when her hands were all shaky. That girl deserves this and hopefully it will give her a major confidence boost.



butch said:


> As much as Lisa annoyed me, I'm glad the editors last night put together the finale show in a way that made Lisa seem likable. After her poor showing in the past two weeks' fan phone in poll, I felt bad for her, and I was actually pulling for her a little bit last night since I like underdogs. No one should be that hated, unless they're intentionally trying to be an ass, and I never got that Lisa was that mean and nasty, just insecure and overcompensating for it.



I'm with you on that Butch. Lisa's definitely learned to put up a tough exterior. Even at the judges table she always crosses her arms in front of herself as if she's trying her hardest not to get hurt. I think it says a lot that Tom Colecchio (sp?) went on camera to describe Lisa's attitude/projection of confidence as something that is helpful in being a chef. I think it meant that the judges didn't hate her like viewers did because they got to see the whole picture. And Tom strikes me as the kind of guy who wouldn't say it if he didn't mean it.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 12, 2008)

Yay my girl won, called it when she won the first elimination challenge. She really deserved it, she's extremely talented, great personality, and a cutie!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 13, 2008)

By the way, I just read on the AP that Bravo is going to do a "Junior Top Chef" show, featuring teenagers. Great idea, I look forward to it!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 13, 2008)

And to all of this season's fans, don't forget next week, same time, they will be showing the Reunion show. They will be showing the fan favorite (wonder who that Won't be) and getting into all the nitty gritty.

I will be watching that as well. Any guesses on the fan favorite winner? I think it will be our girl Stephanie. At least I hope so. Ok, maybe Richard can get it since he cried on the finale show.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 22, 2008)

i was hoping it would be Richard, but Stephanie got it again (the fan winner) but Stephanie was a great competitor...if Lisa would have won top chef, i woulda screamed...


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 23, 2008)

I like how when they were getting ready to announce fan favorite, Tom says "well, we know it won't be Lisa". hahahahahahahahahahaha

And then she goes on to tell a story about being at a party and the people were afraid to talk to her cause she seemed like such a bitch, gee-yathink?

Oh well, I am glad that Stephanie won, although Richard would have been ok too.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't believe I missed Richard's boy crush on Dale.

And as much as I love Stephanie, I never like for one person to win it all, but oh well...


----------

